# update



## tkdan (Dec 2, 2008)

Well my wife is staying back at the house but things are not back to normal. Actually they can not be the way they were because that is what got us here in the first place.

We are working at it with the marriage counsulor. We have made progress but still have a long way to go.

We have dealt with many issues but have only begun to scratch the surface. Most of the issues are due to my years of alcoholism.

I have been making changes for the better but I still need lots of work. I keep learning everyday of character defects that I have that I was not aware of.

Our communication has improved greatly. I've been able to fully open up to her which is something I was never able to do. We are now able to sit together and discuss the issues in a rational and compassionate conversation.

Anyway wanted to share. Things are much better but we are in no way out of the woods.


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

tkdan said:


> Well my wife is staying back at the house but things are not back to normal. Actually they can not be the way they were because that is what got us here in the first place.
> 
> We are working at it with the marriage counsulor. We have made progress but still have a long way to go.
> 
> ...


Good to hear. Keep up the good work and keep us updated! I am rooting for you!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

If your wife is showing compasion to work this out with you then bust ur butt to be the person she needs you to be. More importantly though, be the person your supposed to be and not what you were. You have to do this for yourself. You have to realize that so you can give her what she wanted from you all along.

Good luck.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like your getting a second chance. Give it all you've got and don't faulter. Good to hear and best of luck.


----------



## tkdan (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks guys! I realize this is my one and only chance to make this work. I am giving it my all. She actually told me that she can see how hard I am working at it and that it means a lot to her. That meant a lot to me because I was not sure if she was noticing my efforts or not.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

tkdan said:


> Thanks guys! I realize this is my one and only chance to make this work. I am giving it my all. She actually told me that she can see how hard I am working at it and that it means a lot to her. That meant a lot to me because I was not sure if she was noticing my efforts or not.


It's like an early Christmas present to hear positive updates in here, so thanks for sharing!

I am glad she acknowledged how hard you are working. Even if you fear she isn't noticing or giving you validation, just stay true to yourself and your goal of becoming a better man.


----------

